# PHP Email abrufen



## Flap (17. September 2003)

Hi ihr lieben User da draussen ,

ich wollte mal gerne wissen , ob es möglich ist mit PHP emails abzurufen ? Wie mit Outlook halt , denn ich kann mir das so nicht vorstellen wie das mit den konton usw funktionieren soll 

bye bye

Flap


----------



## rootssw (17. September 2003)

Möglich ist das schon, aber um so komfortable Funktionen zu integrieren, wie dies bei Outlock der Fall ist, müsstest du 'ne ganze Menge Scripten - zu viel für meinen Geschmack.
Aber da gibt's bestimmt was im Netz. Du solltest vielleicht mal Googeln.


----------



## Tim C. (17. September 2003)

Die IMAP-Funktionen allen vorran imap_open() sind sicherlich deine Freunde.


----------



## Flap (17. September 2003)

das sieht gut aus ich guck mal weiter ,


----------



## chibisuke (17. September 2003)

nun ich würde mal sagen...

1.) Socket API
2.) RFC 1939 - POP [Post Office Protocol 3] (http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1939.html)
3.) RFC 832 - SMTP [Simply Mail Transfer Protocol] (http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc821.html)

damit solltest du eigendlich alles machen können... eventuell würd ich dir auch noch empfehlen mysql einzusetzen um die e-mails zwischenzuspeichern.. 

kleiner überblick gefällig: 

es funktioniert im prinzip so das du die verbindung herstellst (port 110)... dich einlogst 
USER blabla\r\n
PASS blablabla\r\n

ein pop server antwortet auf jeden befehl immer mit +OK xxxxx oder -ERR xxxxx
wobei xxxxx irgendeine statusmeldung sein kann..

dann guckst wie viele e-mails und wie groß...
LIST\r\n

du bekommst nun eine liste mit den e-mail nummern und der größe...
ein punkt alleine in einer zeile zeigt das ende der liste an.

dann die einzelnen e-mails bzw. header abfragen....

TOP <nr> <x>\r\n
wobei  nr die e-mailnummer is (siehe list) und x die anzahl der byte nach dem header.. der mailtext ist vom header durch eine leerzeile getrennt, die e-mail endet also x byte nach der ersten leerzeile..

naja und dann gibts noch ne reihe weiterer die du im RFC nachlesen kannst...

SMTP funktioniert indem du nachdem du die verbindung hergestellt hast (port 25) zuerst ein HELO\r\n oder EHLO\r\n sendest (letzteres wird meist von aneren SMTPs benutzt) dann gibst du ihm ein 
MAIL from:asdasd@sad.sa\r\n (sendaddresse) 
dann folgt ein 
RECP to:vxcvxcv@asd.aw\r\n (empfängeraddresse)
dann sendest du 
DATA\r\n
und dann folgen direkt die mailheader, eine leerzeile, die e-mail nachricht und zum abschluss ein punkt alleine in einer zeile

ich hatte selbst vor kurzem erst ne klasse für pop und smtp geschrieben, leider steht die unter copyright, und würde dir außerdem ohne den dazu gehöhrenden core nix bringen.....


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. September 2003)

Du kannst die Suche ja mal bequemen ... das Thema hatten wir schön öfter  

Du kannst Dir ja bei verschiedenen PHP-Clients anschauen wie die das geregelt haben: v-webmail, popper, horde/imp, squirrel-mail, Uebi miau usw. usf.
ich denke das du mit diesen Namen bei google eine Menge finden wirst ;-)

Einige der Webmail-Frontends sind so bequem wie Outllook


----------



## Flap (17. September 2003)

wow danke für die information


----------



## blue fire (12. November 2010)

Ja wie geht es dann in einen Forum********


----------

